# Andrew Lavender



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I know he's only 5'7'' which really limits his chances to make it to the NBA, but you guys think he will? The kids got game and if he stays at Oklahoma for 4 years he could develop into a special player


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

too early to tell. I willhave to wait and see.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

he showed some good skill in the mcdonalds game, he took it to the hole fierce in traffic with guys a feet taller than him. he looked like earl boykins out there. if he develops in college i think he can make it in the nba.


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Lavender = Keith Jennings


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

When I saw Lavender for the first time last summer, I quickly dismissed his game because of how small he was. But then I watched him take over. He's fearless. He isn't afraid of going to the bucket. He isn't afraid of scoring 50 points on any given night. Lavender is a special player. He just wins ball games. Now of course he is doing this at the high school level. What does that mean? A lot. The Big 12 is a different playing field. He'll have some growing pains but don't put it past him. 

By the way, there wasn't a hotter player on the AAU circuit in the summer of 2002. Lavender was the best player in the land.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Titus Fawk</b>!
> Lavender = Keith Jennings



again with these comparisons, why not tell your reasons.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh boy, I'm excited about next year. One writer said he had just about as much game as TJ Ford coming out of HS.....scary.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> He'll have some growing pains but don't put it past him.


Andrew Lavender? Growing pains? Are you sure?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Andrew Lavender? Growing pains? Are you sure?


Simply meaning adjusting to a bigger, faster, tougher Big 12 conference. Those type of growing pains. Playing point is the hardest position to play at the collegiate and professional level. He'll have some learning ahead of him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Andrew Lavender? Growing pains? Are you sure?


I've seen a few posts by you about him.....Didn't look like he had trouble playing against bigger competition last night....probably bigger than the average Big 12 team. But hey, I guess we'll find out in a couple of months, right?


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Won't make it to the league I don't think.

The only real pg's with NBA potential in this draft class are Shakur, Cotton, and Shannon Brown if he refines his game a litte.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Won't make it to the league I don't think.
> 
> The only real pg's with NBA potential in this draft class are Shakur, Cotton, and Shannon Brown if he refines his game a litte.


While I would say that is a pretty true, Lavender is seriously such a great player he will be tough to pass on in four years.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> While I would say that is a pretty true, Lavender is seriously such a great player he will be tough to pass on in four years.


I agree with you here, he will probably be great to watch at Oklahoma and he is a natural pg which is good for his size, but this still leaves him under sized, but I wanna see him in the NBA


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lavander is a badass...his whole Brookhaven squad is amazing

2 from last year are playing here at BGSU...Rahieem Moss & Ronald Lewis and played alot as true freshman

and i believe Lavander and another teamate is playing D-1 from this year


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> and i believe Lavander and another teamate is playing D-1 from this year


His teammate Brandon Foust has also signed with OU.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

And Lawerence McKenzie also signed with OU and he plays the PG and will fight for the starting spot.

P.S. How in the hell did you guys get Longar Longar from Minnesota? That is some fine recruiting...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> And Lawerence McKenzie also signed with OU and he plays the PG and will fight for the starting spot.
> 
> P.S. How in the hell did you guys get Longar Longar from Minnesota? That is some fine recruiting...


I think McKenzie may redshirt.....and he's also more of a Hollis Price combo guy than PG. Make no mistake, Lavendar will be the starting PG next year. And yes, Longar I hear is a stud as well....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Won't make it to the league I don't think.
> 
> The only real pg's with NBA potential in this draft class are Shakur, Cotton, and Shannon Brown if he refines his game a litte.



Uh I defenately can see Aaron Brooks in the L after some years at Oregon:yes:


----------

